# Yeast infections?



## andromeda (Mar 16, 2010)

OK; ladies I need some advice. If you see my recent post you'll see that I got a bit frisky lately and I ended up with a yeast infection last week.

A few years ago I stopped allowing dh to go down on me because I suspected it was causing yeast problems for me. But I missed it and allowed it a few times last week and sure enough I got a yeast infection. Luckily I had some diflucan on hand since I get yeast infections frequently and was given some with an antibiotic last spring. 

Anyway, now I'm just frustrated. I did some research and found out that there is evidence to prove that someone's saliva can upset the PH balance in the vagina. Has anyone else had this issue? I'd really like to figure out a solution. I'm so tired of yeast: I've done yeast diets, gone on antifungals for months, and stopped having sex for a while back in college. Nothing really worked. I had my first yeast infection 3 years before I ever even had sex so this problem has been with me for a while. Most doctors aren't really helpful so I'm stuck being miserable when my body is screaming to get busy, LOL! Sigh, what's a girl to do?


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay I didn't EXACTLY have this specific problem but something sort of close so I'll share with you. 

I have throughout the course of my life had enough yeast infections to know when one is starting, so my doc (even before it was OTC) pretty much trusted me when I said I needs a yeast prescription. Well yay the day finally came when it was OTC and yay I just kept a little tube handy at home for when they'd start...but no one could ever figure out how they'd start or why. I got the "don't do sugar" speech (yeah yeah--right like I'm giving up everything sweet in the world), and just to a degree dealt with it. 

Eventually I began to put two and two together and I did some research and came to realize that yes, in fact, the sugar did affect the yeast infections in that they kind of fed off of each other. I still have a sweet tooth--don't get me wrong--but I did cut it down to something I could enjoy but was the minimal and I started eating a yogurt a day! Turns out there are active cultures in yogurt that help balance the yeast and pH in your body. It's like there is an imbalance in some of the intestines and colon due to not having the right pH and that spills over into a yeast infection! So a little yogurt for breakfast (or l.acidophilus ... I also found it as a tab in a health food store for days when I don't feel like yogurt) and then keep the sugar to medium rather than nom nom! LOL That has really done the trick for me and I hope it helps!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

It is complicated, but the problem can be fixed. Do as Affaircare suggest to start. Your body pH is probably off making you vulnerable to infections. And I'm also wondering if you may be insulin resistant. Before I got the insulin resistant problem under control, I had all kind of problems. I had yeast infections, and just basically caught everything that came along. The doctors never could figure out the problem.


----------



## writing2010 (Aug 5, 2010)

That happened to me until I made hubby go get treated for yeast infection the same time I was treated. It seems we were passing the thing between us.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, but a person with a healthy immune system and a proper body pH doesn't get these infections.


----------



## Kitty's Affair (Aug 17, 2010)

My friend who has had problems with yeast was able to get them under control by drinking something called beats kvass. Beats Kvass is ther fermented juice of beats and very high in beneficial probiotics. If I understand correctly probiotics help to fight yeast, and yeast if often the result of intestinal disbiosis. I'm not a doctor but you might look in to probiotics and beats kvass.


----------



## andromeda (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. I already take all kinds of probiotics including kefir, kombucha, and yogurt. I also have tried caprylic acid and other anti-fungal natural treatments. I've never heard of the Beats Kvass so I'll look into that one.

And, yes, I have lots of intestinal issues: mainly IBS and some major food sensitivities.


----------



## Hopeful1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ugh! Annoying darn things! I've been plagued with them on/off my adult life, as has my mom and sister.

I, too, have a good relationship with my Dr. and can just call when I sense the slightest thing happening. However, Diflucon has stopped working for me, leaving me to the OTC one-dose inserts (BLECH!) Hate that darn stuff, but it works. Although it burns like the ****ens for the first couple of hours.... I don't know what's worse... the pain from the medicine or the itching from the infection.

My husband can also get it from too long in sweaty shorts or from exposure to me. He uses the topical cream and that seems to do the trick. It's a vicious cycle though...

I agree with acidophelus pills and a daily dose of yogurt. I'm not a huge yogurt eater but it's better than the infection. Also, I try to use the bathroom immediately after sex. That seems to help as well. I also think that Affaircare is spot on with the sugar intake and its affects on ph balance -- I'm a sugar nut, but don't have nearly as many yeast problems if I watch my intake. I have heard of plain yogurt treatments applied into and on the affected area, but have not explored this...


----------

